# New Campaign in Northern Virginia: Ecstasy of Gold



## Cyronax (May 26, 2003)

Hi I'm looking for some players for a new campaign I'm putting together in NoVa. I already have a number of interested players, but I thought I'd try EN World to see if I couldn't find one or two more. 

Here's a brief teaser:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Ecstasy of Gold
-- a 1st level campaign with Epic potential -- 

I. Campaign Introduction: You live in Western Mythrus, an empire without borders or even a proper army that now controls the Known World. It is a sprawling maritime empire based around the great city of Southgate, and its holdings range from the continents of Tyradis to Jera, along with the scattered Turtle Islands archipelago that connect them. Western Mythrus was officially formed barely two generations ago when the Stokan Knights, the Blue Sages, and several bands of intrepid adventurers, initially based the frontier town of Archaven on the Tsai-Nau, uncovered a vast network of evil that was bent towards releasing an ancient and utterly destructive god called Anshar (Tharizdun in standard D&D). 

After much carnage and sorrow, the Cult of Anshar was defeated, but thousands of imperial subjects (including leading nobles in Southgate) were revealed to have been in league with the Cult in some form or another. The war against the Cult and the long years of inquisition (or Cleansing as some know it) that followed are collectively known as the Secret Wars. The Secret Wars were the crucible that forged an empire, as the factions that led the Cleansing filled the power vacuum that those tainted by Anshar had left, and came to rule Southgate and from its nigh impregnable cliffs, the Known World. 

This is the world to which you were born. It is now the year 452 MY (Mytherian Years), and in the past decade, the new imperial elite have been aggressively consolidating their power, taking great pains to centralize their power in Southgate. This process has been relatively successful, but for most people it has meant a larger tax burden and more laws to restrict their freedom. One such policy has been the introduction of graded citizenship, which has led to near slavery for some and great privileges for others. Now more so than ever, the world revolves around the promise of gold and the dream of using it to buy a better life. Adventuring has now become a respectable means for social mobility for many dispossessed imperial youths, and luckily Western Mythrus is a vast empire with many places where someone can make name and fortune. The new adventuring class has been sarcastically dubbed by some to be the empire’s _Bel’ Theldanessi_, or the New Army of Greed (a play on words from an ancient Mytherian myth), but the name is an apt one and has stuck. 

Character Background: 
For some reason, your character is coming to the tropical port city of Holdover. The city is a veritable nexus for trade, politics, and adventure (think of a mid-sized version of British Hong Kong in the nineteenth century, and that’s the feel I hope to evoke). This packet, especially the section on races, gives more detail to the campaign world, but it’s up to you to come up with at least a skeleton of a background. Perhaps you’re a refugee from political purge in Southgate, maybe you’re an escaped slave, maybe an agent of a noble house of some other imperial faction, or maybe you’re just a poor kid who hopes to go to the frontier and make it big. Holdover is the greatest crossroads of Western Mythrus and all kinds of interesting stories come and go through this wild, bustling city. 

II. Character Creation:  You will generate one 1st level character (with maximized hit points) following the guidelines of this packet. All you, the player, need is a PH, though a DMG might be handy for certain things. As the campaign go forth some aspect of the rules will change when the revised (3.5) edition of D&D comes out, but this will mostly remains a 3e campaign. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyway interested? I'm a pretty experienced DM, and my world is fairly detailed. We'll probably have the first few sessions at the (new) Game Parlor store in Woodbridge (across from Potomac Mills and in the same shopping centre as Bob Evans). I think I'm planning to run it on Tuesdays right now, but that could change.

I will send any interested parties a few word files about the campaign world via email (don't have a webpage to store it on yet). Just give me a holla, and put Re: D&D or something in the title......

Hope this generates some interest 

C.I.D.


----------



## el-remmen (May 26, 2003)

. . . wish I was in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Cyronax (May 31, 2003)

Thanks nemm......so do I . I'd love to play in Aquerra.

Anyway, I've gotten a few responses from this ad and elsewhere, but I wanted to post and say that I'll be in Europe starting very soon and then until the 12 of June. So if anyone responds and I don't get back to you ....that's why.

I'm planning to have the first session on Tuesday the 17th of June.

C.I.D.


----------



## Cyronax (Jun 6, 2003)

*BUMP, an update*

Ok, I've got a group formed, but I'm still looking for more. We have about 4 definite players right now. Our first session will be on the 17th of June at the Game Parlor in Woodbridge......

so far a wizard/druid (undisclosed race), a human wizard, tiefling rogue, and a gnoll ranger (a carryover PC from my last campaign, its balanced trust me  ). 

[edit: I got my group and its closed ..... thanks  ]

yadda yadda,
C.I.D.


----------

